# Ultem 510 drip tip



## RenaldoRheeder (20/7/17)

I fell in love with the Serpent SMM drip tip. Does anybody stock these or similar. Both the material (Ultem) and wide bore is important

Thanks


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/7/17)

Here is a picture... so you are after a wide bore 510 Drip Tip.


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (20/7/17)

Thanks @Rob Fisher 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shabbar (21/7/17)

Id be interested in an ultim for my goon


----------



## Justink (22/7/17)

Would also love some ultem 510 tips...

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk


----------



## Max (22/7/17)

Ditto


----------



## @cliff (1/8/17)

Anyone? I would also be keen!

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------

